# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Firavun yine çalım attı

## bozok

*Firavun yine çalım attı* 

 

*Mısır’ı 30 yıl boyunca tek adam olarak yöneten Hüsnü Mübarek, halkın gücüne boyun eğdi* 

*VATAN DIş HABERLER* 

16 gün süren protesto gösterileri sonucunda TV’ye çıkıp “Mısırlılar’dan özür diliyorum. Yetkilerimi yardımcıma devrediyorum” dedi. 

Ancak istifa ettiğini açıklamayan Mübarek’in konuşması Mısırlılar’ı tatmin etmedi. Bir milyondan fazla gösterici ‘Git’ naralarıyla Tahrir Meydanı’nı inletti.



Tunus’ta halk yolsuzluklara isyan için sokaklara döküldü. 23 yıl boyunca ülkeyi yöneten Zeynel Abidin Bin Ali, halkın 5 gün süren protestolarına dayanamadı ve nefret edilen eşi Leyla’yı da yanına alarak Suudi Arabistan’a kaçtı. Ardından gözler diğer Arap ülkelerine çevrildi. Ve isyan bombası bu kez Mısır’da patladı. 30 yıl boyunca ülkeyi demir yumrukla yöneten Hüsnü Mübarek sayıları bazı günlerde 5 milyonu bulan göstericilerin hedefi oldu. Günlerce sessiz kaldı.



Sonunda eylemlerin dinmeyeceğini görerek TV’den ulusal sesleniş konuşması yaptı. Hükümeti görevden aldı. Yeni hükümetin halkın taleplerini karşılayacağını söyledi. Yine olmadı... Milyonlar Kahire’deki Tahrir Meydanı’nı doldurmaya devam etti. Mübarek bu kez de 30 yıl sonra ilk kez kendisine bir yardımcı atadı. Halkın saygı duyduğu İstihbarat Başkanı ümer Süleyman’ı Devlet Başkan Yardımcısı yaptı, muhalefetle diyalog emri verdi. Bizzat kendisi tarafından yasadışı ilan edilen ve lider kadrosu yıllarca hapis yatan Müslüman Kardeşler ile iktidarı paylaşmayı dahi kabul etti. İstifası için yükselen sesler yine dinmedi. 



*Ordudan 1 no’lu bildiri*

ünce bir daha aday olmayacağını söyledi. Bu halkı tatmin etmeyince Amerikan ABC televizyonuna çıkıp, “Artık ben de usandım. Bırakmak istiyorum ama ülkenin kaosa sürüklenmesinden korkuyorum” dedi. İktidar partisinin lider kadrosunu tasviye etti. Ancak bu girişimlerin hiçbiri Tahrir (üzgürlük) Meydanı’nda toplanan yüzbinleri durduramadı. Ve 30 yıllık “Firavun” dün akşam son bir hamle daha yaptı. 



ünce Mübarek’in istifa edeceği bizzat Mısır iktidarı tarafından duyruldu. CIA Başkanı Leon Panetta’nın, “Haberler doğru” sözleri sonrasında Mısır ordusu tarafından yapılan açıklama ise kafaları karıştırdı. MGK toplantısı sonrasında Genelkurmay Başkanı imzasıyla yayınlanan ‘1 numaralı bildiri’de “ordunun ulusun korunması için gereken önlemleri değerlendirmekte olduğu ve halkın bütün taleplerinin karşılanacağı” duyuruldu. Bu açıklama uluslararası ajanslar tarafından “ordu darbe yaptı” şeklinde yorumlandı. Mısırlılar bu haberler üzerine bir kez daha Tahrir Meydanı’na akın etti. Milyonlar, Mübarek’in gidişini kutlamaya başladı. 

*Halkından özür diledi*

Mübarek saatler 22:20’yi gösterdiğinde iki hafta içinde 3’üncü kez TV’den ulusa sesleniş konuşması yaptı. Tüm yetkilerini ordunun denetimi altında yardımcısı ümer Süleyman’a devrettiğini açıkladı. Ayrıca ülkede Enver Sedat suikastından bu yana 30 yıldır devam eden olağanüstü halinin de kaldırılacağını söyledi. Mübarek ülkenin demokratişlemesi için 6 anayasa maddesinin kaldırılacağını belirtti ve “Eylül seçimlerine kadar ordumuzun denetiminde bir geçiş süreci yaşayacağız” dedi. Duygusal konuşmasında ise şu ifadeleri kullandı: 
*Mısırlıların Mübarek öfkesi*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*

Size bir babanın çocuklarına seslendiği gibi tüm kalbimle sesleniyorum. Tahrir Meydanı’ndaki herkesin parlak bir gelecek rüyası taşıdığını biliyorum. Bunların yasal ve geçerli talepler olduğuna eminim. Mesajınızı aldım. Gösteriler sırasında verilen şehitler ve yaralıların kanı yerde kalmayacak. Bunların sorumluları cezalandırılacak. 

Hatalar her devlette olur. Bunları zamanında fark edip geri dönmek gerekir. Ben gençlerimizin sesini dinlediğim için utanmıyorum. Ben de sizin gibi genç oldum. Hayatımı Mısır’a adadım. şimdi Mısır’ı yeniden ayağa kaldırmak zorundayız. ülene kadar bu topraklarda olacağım. Başlarınızı dik tutabilirsiniz. Allah Mısır’ı korusun. 

Ancak Mübarek’in Eylül ayına kadar göreve devam edeceğini ima eden bu sözler Tahrir Meydanı’nda toplanan 1 milyonu aşkın Mısırlı’yı daha da kızdırdı. Konuşma devam ederken, “Gitmeli”, “Gitmeli” sloganları yükseldi. 

Mübarek’in tüm yetkilerini devralan Süleyman protestoculara “Evlerinize dönün” çağrısında bulundu.



*ABD BAşKANI OBAMA, DüNYAYI HEYECANLANDIRDI: TARİHİN DEğİşİMİNE TANIKLIK EDİYORUZ*

MIchIgan üniversitesi’nde öğrencilerle buluşan ABD başkanı Barack Obama, yaptığı konuşmada Mısır’ı ve özellikle gençleri desteklediğini vurguladı. Obama “Mısır’da yaşananları yakından takip ediyoruz ve istikrar sağlandıktan sonra daha çok şey söyleyeceğiz. Tarihin değişimine tanık oluyoruz. Bu bir dönüşüm zamanıdır. Mısır halkı değişim için inanılmaz bir katılım göstererek canları pahasına sokaklara çıktı. Her yaştan insan vardı ama ön saflarda bulunanlar gençlerdi. Gençler, yeni nesil, sizin nesliniz seslerini duyurmak için caddelere çıktılar. Biz bu genç insanların, biz bütün Mısırlıların bilmesini istiyoruz ki Amerika, Mısır’da demokrasiye düzenli bir biçimde geçiş sürecini destekleyecektir. Yaşananlar bize ne kadar birbirine bağlı bir dünyada yaşadığımızı hatırlattı. Dünyanın bir noktasında olan bir olay herkesi ve hepimizi etkileyebiliyor” dedi. Avrupa Birliği, dış ilişkiler yüksek temsilcisi Catherine Ashton yaptığı açıklamada “ünümüzdeki saat ve günlerde ne olursa olsun Avrupa Birliği demokrasinin oluşturulmasına yardım edecektir. Avrupa Birliği geçişi desteklemek için bir “tedbirler paketi” sunmaya hazır” dedi.

*BEYAZ SARAY'DAN MISIR AüIKLAMASI*

Mübarek'in yetkilerinin büyük bir kısmını yardımcısına devrettiğini açıklamasından sonra ABD Başkanı Barack Obama açıklama yaptı: Mübarek'in tutumu cesaret kırıcı... 


11.02.2011 01:58 / *VATAN*

----------

